# Capitalist Democracy Mafia [Game Thread]



## JackPK (Jul 3, 2015)

Just as the town of Capitalismville begins to lay itself to bed, a mass alert goes out to all its citizens' phones.

_*BUZZ BUZZ* THE CIA HAS REASON TO BELIEVE THERE ARE INTRUDERS IN OUR MIDST, WORKING TO UNDERMINE OUR GLORIOUS CITY. BE WARY. DO YOUR DUTY TO YOUR GOVERNMENT. FIND AND DESTROY THESE TRAITORS. *BUZZ BUZZ*_

Unsettled, the people of Capitalismville check their bank balances and fall into a restless sleep. Surely they can just ignore it until it becomes an _actual_ problem, right?

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 6, 2015)

When morning breaks, all of the citizens of Capitalismville are alive and well, but several are displeased to find that their bank accounts have been completely emptied.

"Surely this is the work of some devious criminal masterminds!" someone shouts.

"How dare those terrorists come onto _our_ land and take _our_ hard-earned lifeblood?" laments someone else.

One thing's for sure — emotions are running high, and someone will have to pay. Both literally and figuratively.

*No one has died.
48 hours for day phase discussion.

Small rule change: If and only if you have 0 dollars, you may either pay 0 dollars for your vote or you may choose not to vote at all. You won't be penalized.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 6, 2015)

So we have an inactive mafia on our hands or maybe a lucky healer.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 6, 2015)

Hmm that's good. Or maybe there's a bulletproof around? Who knows. Hopefully mafia are just inactive.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 6, 2015)

Jailkeeper?

I think I was targetted by a jailkeeper last night. My flavor indicated as much, and all my money is now gone due to having to pay bail.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 7, 2015)

Hmm that could be it. Unless anyone else has an idea?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn't receive my paycheck for whatever reason


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 8, 2015)

Might there be some sort of money blocker?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 8, 2015)

I got mine last night.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 8, 2015)

so two people claimed to not get money? Er rather, one didn't get, one was taken. Jack said mafia took money in the sign ups, so presumably they were targeted by mafia?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 8, 2015)

I reread the sign ups, and I think town roles can charge too? So maybe that happened?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 8, 2015)

I mean, my flavor explicitly said that I was arrested for suspicious activities and had to pay an amount of money (that happened to be exactly as much as I had at the time) as bail, and I was also told that as a result of this I didn't get to use my night action. So I'm pretty sure it was a jailer.

Also, it's worth mentioning, that that's probably an innocent role. Yes, innocents can charge money from others - my night action involves taking one person's money as payment for doing it.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 8, 2015)

Superbird said:


> my night action involves taking one person's money as payment for doing it.


I mean, just a fraction of their money. Not all of it. But I see no reason why the jailkeeper couldn't take one night's salary as payment (which happens to be the same as the amount I started out with.)


----------



## Zexion (Jul 8, 2015)

I never received my paycheck last night. Just kinda, disappeared.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 8, 2015)

Wait, what's the Mafia's win condition again? If their night actions involve stealing money, then no one's going to die. Unless they do both, in which case never mind I guess. I'm a bit tired.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 8, 2015)

I actually don't think I explicitly spelled out the scum win condition, because it's the same as in all my games and it's basically the default for mafia games: to reach a point at which it is impossible for the innocents to win.

The innocent win condition is, likewise as is common, for all the scum to be dead.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 8, 2015)

Hmm ok then. My action only costs me money. I didn't use it last night because it costs more than I get a night


----------



## JackPK (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm extending the day phase by 24 hours. Remember:


JackPK said:


> Every day phase, every player must submit a vote to either lynch someone or abstain. Anyone who does not submit a vote will be considered to have spent one night’s worth of income (or all the money they have left, whichever is less) toward lynching themself. For every additional day in a row this happens, their one night’s worth of income will be double-weighted, then triple-weighted, and so on.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 8, 2015)

well I don't _have_ any money lol


----------



## Superbird (Jul 8, 2015)

JackPK said:


> Small rule change: If and only if you have 0 dollars, you may either pay 0 dollars for your vote or you may choose not to vote at all. You won't be penalized.[/b]


Pretty sure that was directed at the people who do have money. If I need to, though, I'll put in a *$0 vote to Abstain*.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 8, 2015)

/emerges from lurkery lurker shadows

Yeah, I'll throw a *$1* vote for abstaining.

Also: I did get my paycheck last night, if anybody was wondering.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 8, 2015)

$1 worth of abstaining.


----------



## Zexion (Jul 8, 2015)

*0$ Abstain*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 8, 2015)

I'll donate *$1* to the abstain fund.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 8, 2015)

*$1 abstain*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 8, 2015)

*$1 abstain*
rip dollar


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 9, 2015)

*$0 abstain*. Never got my paycheck, hrmm.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 9, 2015)

Superbird said:


> Pretty sure that was directed at the people who do have money.


Yes, you're right.

-----------------------

Some of the people of Capitalismville are quiet, while others venture information about their personal finances. Overall, though, few people have more than vague clues about what's going on.

One by one, the citizens line up in the voting booths to pay to give input on what to do, as the CIA notifications sent to everyone's phones remind them that there will be consequences for those cheapskates who don't vote.

Finally, after the last vote is put in, totals appear on the screen in the center of Town Hall.

_ABSTAIN — $5
FLORA — $10
DAR — $10_

The screen flashes to static for a moment before returning with a minor alteration:

_ABSTAIN — $5
*FLORA — $20*
DAR — $10_

A shot rings out through the hall from somewhere above, and a single bullet hole appears cleanly in the center of Flora's forehead before her body crumples, dead before it hits the floor.

*Flora, the Yellow Journalist, is dead.
She was innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 10, 2015)

Fuck me I'm never including a role that kills at the end of the day phase in another Mafia game because I can never fucking remember to do it. Fuck.

Momentarily after Flora gets shot dead, another body falls to the ground — that of Altissimo, who is quickly autopsied and proven to have been poisoned.

*Altissimo, the Sports Announcer, is dead.
She was innocent.*


----------



## Autumn (Jul 10, 2015)

Fuckin hell yall


----------



## JackPK (Jul 11, 2015)

The city of Capitalismville is buzzing that night, not only with gossip about the deaths but also with surreptitious activity under cover of night, even despite some of the citizens snoozing away with no regard to the intrigue.

In the morning, on their way to town hall, the first passersby gawk at Superbird's house, which is a mess. The door stands half-open and the interior is trashed, and the little old lady from down the lane swears she saw bloody shoeprints leading down the stairs and out the front door. By the time most of the citizens gather to gape, though, the whole street is cordoned off by police and nobody can get close enough to see. Disappointed, they head back to town hall for the daily vote.

*Superbird, the Hard-Boiled Detective, is dead.
He was innocent.

48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Herbe (Jul 11, 2015)

>:( Whoever called me in the middle of the night trying to get me to donate to them, curse you and your sly-talking! Why did I pay you :(


----------



## Herbe (Jul 11, 2015)

Wait... Shit, if that name means anything we just lost our Inspector. >:[ NOOOOOO


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 12, 2015)

Breaking news! I just opened up my PM. It says that a guy in a trench coat (pretty obviously a hard boiled detective) sold me an inspection result for 3 dollars saying ZM is innocent. However, keep in mind this could also be fake and ZM could be Mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 12, 2015)

I guess Superbird investigated me, then.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 12, 2015)

Well, damn.

Just a message saying somebody in a trench coat sold you an inspection result sounds sooort of dodgy to me; even if that is the real way inspection results are delivered in this game, the setup is perfect for there to also be a mafia role that can send misleading inspection results. Let's not rule out Zero Moment completely for now.



> >:( Whoever called me in the middle of the night trying to get me to donate to them, curse you and your sly-talking! Why did I pay you :(


I've gotten that too both nights so far. Does that mean it's a multi-target thing, or that multiple people are doing it?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 12, 2015)

I think it's safe to say that inspection result was real, since Superbird did say that his night action involved taking a fraction of someone's money as payment for, apparently, his deduction.

I'm kinda confused about yesterday's votes. I suppose some people (or just mafia?) can submit theirs via PM, so that explains the votes for Flora and Dar. And the $5 for abstaining fits in with Lilycolo, ILS, VM, Waffle, and Zero Moment's votes.

Zexion, Superbird and I placed zero dollars for an abstain, and not counting Flora, Altissimo and (now) Superbird, Dar and Buttefree are the only ones who hadn't given any votes and (from what I'm assuming) didn't get any penalties (unless the vote for Dar was a penalty by the game itself?).

Obviously, anyone who voted to abstain isn't in the clear, but I'm reasonably confident that one of those two have to be mafia. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 12, 2015)

Neither Dar nor Flora voted (or even posted) yesterday, so I assume both $10 votes were part of the suicide vote mechanic. The sudden change to $20 smells like some sort of Hammerer role, or, like you suggested, by a secret Mafia vote. Of the others that didn't vote and weren't penalised, I assume that they were broke, and therefore weren't required to.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 13, 2015)

Butterfree said:


> Well, damn.
> 
> Just a message saying somebody in a trench coat sold you an inspection result sounds sooort of dodgy to me; even if that is the real way inspection results are delivered in this game, the setup is perfect for there to also be a mafia role that can send misleading inspection results. Let's not rule out Zero Moment completely for now.
> 
> ...


That happened to me too the first night, but I didn't have anything to give.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay I may or may not be inactive in the near future and I don't wanna lynch meself so I'm gonna throw out *a buck for abstaining.* I'll change this later come more info.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, I was broke (which is good, because I totally missed yesterday and would have been penaltied otherwise). No idea what's actually going on with the votes, but I would assume if the mafia can submit votes by PM (can they?) they'd still submit an innocent-looking vote in the thread first, since otherwise it would give them away far too easily.



> I think it's safe to say that inspection result was real, since Superbird did say that his night action involved taking a fraction of someone's money as payment for, apparently, his deduction.


Like I said, even if that really is how Superbird's role works, that doesn't mean there isn't a mafia role designed to confuse us by sending messages that look like genuine inspection results. The anonymity of it seems perfectly constructed to make that possible. Not saying it's particularly unlikely to be real, just that I really wouldn't consider Zero Moment unequivocally cleared by this.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll pledge $1 to abstaining in case I forget later.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 13, 2015)

*I also pledge $1 to abstain*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 13, 2015)

$5 to abstain


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 14, 2015)

Eh. Well, I guess the bandwagon's not about to get turned around at this point even if we do find a good suspect, so I guess I'll also pledge *$1 to abstain*.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 14, 2015)

*$1 abstain* in case nothing comes up, and since I might not be on tomorrow


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 14, 2015)

$6 abstain to prevent getting taken over.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 14, 2015)

*$1 abstain*, I suppose.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 14, 2015)

The people of Capitalismville shuffle one by one into the voting booths again, still unsure of what to do, but wary now that it seems one of their best shots at a lead is gone.

The CIA notifications going out to everyone's phones become increasingly urgent in demanding that everyone participate in the democratic process. The armed guards at the doors do their best to surreptitiously jostle the last living citizen who didn't vote yesterday in the direction of the voting booths, but to no avail — he simply refuses to cast a ballot.

When the sun finally begins to set, bright letters flash up on screen for all to see:

_ABSTAIN — $12
DAR — $10_

To the citizens' horror, the 10 by Dar's name clicks up to an 11, a 12, a 13... on and on, until it hits double its original value.

_ABSTAIN — $12
*DAR — $20*_

A small red dot suddenly appears on Dar's forehead, a shot rings out, and then the nine citizens are down to eight. They mutter amongst themselves as they head back to their homes, unsure of what's to come in the dark night.

*Dar, the Coupon Clipper, is dead.
He was innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 17, 2015)

With the people of Capitalismville dwindling fast, it's almost a relief when they realize none of their number have died in the night. Many bank accounts, however, are not where they should be, so the citizens know there's still something afoot.

*No one has died.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*

Sorry for the delay, I've had a busy week at work.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 17, 2015)

ok who keeps calling on me to donate to them? Seriously. It's annoying.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 17, 2015)

I got locked in jail last night and had to pay $5 >:\


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 18, 2015)

Okay, so I lost four dollars to someone I donated, and then I lost my income, but I still have 10 dollars and that's enough for a strong vote.

We need to do something because all the casualties so far have been innocents, only one (I think) of whom has been killed at night rather than by lynch. So yeah, we need to get this ball rolling.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 19, 2015)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Okay, so I lost four dollars to someone I donated,


This. Much this. I hate it. Every night. Is it how mafia gets money? 



Yea the inactivity kills are wrecking us at this point. Mafia doesn't even have to do anything, people are dying faster without them :/


----------



## JackPK (Jul 19, 2015)

Small poke to note that I'm super busy at work this evening so I won't be able to close out the day until tomorrow morning. And nobody's voted yet.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 19, 2015)

*$1 dollar abstain* to A. do something B. Stay alive :/ Cmon guys....


----------



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2015)

I'D PARTICIPATE IF I WERE ALIVVVVEEEEE


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2015)

*$1 abstain*
It seems that all these games run slow because info roles die early :\


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 20, 2015)

Should we just do a mass roleclaim or something? It wouldn't do any good to just abstain again.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2015)

Maybe? But there's always those couple of people who don't want to claim because they're certain to die if they do, which sucks, since it usually ends up with them claiming and dying or not claiming and getting lynched.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 20, 2015)

Let's at least post our nightly incomes. That way, we can beat out at least one of the requirements of the auto lynch. 

I earn $15 a night. 

Can we pay to extend the day phase?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 20, 2015)

Hmm, I had a thought, if not voting puts a vote of your income (and multiplied later on), what happens if the Mafia doesn't vote since they have none? If they aren't highlighted at night for not voting that kind of reveals them


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 20, 2015)

ZM's cleared of any suspicion. In the signup thread, it says all investigations are guaranteed to be sane. 

People who have voted:
-Superbird
-Lilycolo
-ILS, yours truly
-Zexion
-VM
-Wargle
-ZM

Neither DA or Butterfree voted that first day. That means...





one of them is mafia!

sorry... just couldn't resist...

*$10 on Butterfree!*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 20, 2015)

Oops, forgot to clarify: that list is those who have voted on the first day.

Both Flora and Dar were up for lynching that day.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, I didn't_ have _any money the first day. Even though I put up zero bucks for an abstain, since I didn't realize people without any money didn't have to put in a vote, but whatever.

Eh, I might as well roleclaim. I wanna be useful in at least one mafia game, soo...

I'm the Presidential Nominee, and I get my income from adding people to my phone fundraising list and calling them up to convince them to give a fraction of their money to me (it gets smaller the more people I add). On Night 0, I added Buttefree to my phone list and got zero dollars from her. Night 1, I added Lilycolo and got a collective two bucks from them. Night 2, I added ILS and got a collective six dollars from the three of them.

So now I have $7 (since I spent a dollar last day phase), and I'm kinda wondering if there's _another_ presidential nominee, since I can't just be running unopposed, can I?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 20, 2015)

And if my math is right, I don't believe Buttefree had any money to give at all. That might mean that she spent the nights killing/poisoning people instead of getting money. oh god, does that mean another person's getting poisoned to death at the end of the day, since no one's died last night??


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2015)

Damn, ILS earns $15 a night? I only earn $5 :(
I'll put a *$1 on Butterfree*, until she claims.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 20, 2015)

The citizens of Capitalismville are quieter today than before, but late in the day a sudden rush of activity turns the vote against one of their own — for the first time based on the city's suspicions, rather than the FBI's draconic penalties on inactivity. Even so, some of the townspeople don't heed their fellows' deaths and fail to vote.

In another first for the city, the vote remains as originally announced, with no adjustments.

_ABSTAIN — $1
*BUTTERFREE — $11*
ZEXION — $8
LILYCOLO — $5_

Butterfree's face is an unreadable mixture of emotions as the sniper's dot appears on her forehead and the gunshot cracks through the air. When the FBI agents swarm in to take away her body, they find an improbable number of knives concealed in her clothing. The citizens shudder as the true deadliness of their foes is revealed.

*Butterfree, the Crime Ring Assassin, is dead.
She was scum.*

That deadliness is demonstrated even further as one of the upstanding, respected politicians of the city falls to the floor as well. Like Altissimo, her autopsy reveals her to have been poisoned.

*DarkAura, the Presidential Candidate, is dead.
She was innocent.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 22, 2015)

In the morning, once again, nobody is dead, but several people report missing money from their bank accounts, so the citizens of Capitalismville head to town hall again for another vote.

*No one has died.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 22, 2015)

Many thanks to the healer! I survived the night because of you. 
I lost part of my money to the heal, and the other 10 dollars disappeared.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 22, 2015)

Mafia assassin? Is that something special or is that just a normal killer? Or was that the poisoner?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2015)

ok guys holy shit I know who the Mafia is

I'm the Policeman. If you look 'spicious, I jail ya up. I take a person's entire income for one night as bail; so in a way, I'm kind of an inforole. So far, my targets have been:

Supes: He gave me $10 bucks. 

Zexion: He made me suspicious since he had no money, but he gave me $4 bucks, so he's clean.

ZM: He gave me some amount of money (I think it was $5?) so he, and PROBABLY (not for sure) ILS are clean. (Actually I should have targeted ILS, hindsight is 20/20.)

And last night, well I've been on vacation, so I forgot to sned in my action in time. :(

BUT

The players still alive:

ZM: Clear
VM: ???
Zexion: Clear
Lilycolo (moi): Clear
ILS: _maybe_
Wargle: ???

Since one of the mafia is dead, and Jack said in the registration thread there would be 3 mafia, there are two left. Which are most likely *VM and Wargle!*

AND!

Wargle said that he was added to the list of people that had to donate. But DA didn't confirm that! With my super-policeman policing skills, I would say Wargle looks VERY suspicious...

also I'm mildly rich judging by others so _*10 bigguns on Wargle!*_

*ALSO!*

Now is as good a time for a *mass claim* as other! Cough it up.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2015)

(ps the reason they're clear is because innos get a non-zero amount as income and scum get 0 as income)

also we PROBABLY are going to have a poison kill tonight


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm an NSA agent, and I wiretap phones and listen in on private calls to find out who a person targeted. Here is what I found:

N1: Superbird targeted DarkAura
N2: Lilycolo targeted Wargle
N3: Butterfree did not target anyone
N4: I forgot to send in an action :/

What stands out to me about Lilycolo's claim is the fact that she claims not to have targeted Wargle, yet this is not consistent with my tracking results. I can think of no reason for her to lie about it other than her being scum, so I'm going to put *$12* toward lynching Lilycolo.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2015)

Aaaaand there it is. ILS, you are now fully cleared in my mind. 

For now, I'd like the bandwagon to stay on Wargle, so I won't countervote for you. I'll raise you *13 for Wargle,* though, in case I go offline.
Hmm. I agree this is quite a hesaid/shesaid. Combined with the fact that if I'm right and a poison kill will occur tonight, if we lynch the wrong person, the Scum outnumber.

However.

From the rules thread:



> Every day phase, every player must submit a vote to either lynch someone or abstain. Anyone who does not submit a vote will be considered to have spent one night’s worth of income (or all the money they have left, whichever is less) toward lynching themself.


Combined with 



> Each role has a set income value that they’ll receive nightly (zero for anti-town, nonzero for town).


I spent $5 to lynch myself last night. That is my income I get every night. It is non-zero, so I am innocent. The other option is that I spent all my money on lynching myself, which would mean I would have to conjure up the 13 bucks I used on Wargle in one night! That's quite a lot. If I could do that each night, I surely would have more than just 5 bucks at the end of 3 nights. (considering DA confirmed I only gave 2 bucks a night, and spent 2 bucks on abstains). 

Also how convienent of a claim you have. Supes and DA are both dead, I supposedly targeted Wargle and did... what? and of course Wargle will support you, because you're partners, 3rd night had a poison kill and we know Butterfree wasn't the poisoner, and you forgot to send in last night. Just like me! You convienently didn't mention your nightly income, either. What is it? 

VM, entertaining the idea you are innocent, what do you say to Wargle's lying about the donations? 

also if ZM confirms his income is 5 bucks, or if Zexion arises and confirms his income is 4 bucks + he got kept the second night, that clears me.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2015)

It wouldn't be hard for the mafia to scrounge up $13 in one night, given that they could just steal the money from one of the richer players. I don't see how that clears you. 

I raise my vote to *$15* against Lilycolo.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> Damn, ILS earns $15 a night? I only earn $5 :(





Zero Moment said:


> I got locked in jail last night and had to pay $5 >:\


*$10 on Wargle*
Unless Wargle shows up with $19, it's nigh impossible to lose the vote.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2015)

Bundling your resources together is just a cheap tactic to make weak players stronger. 

*$20* on Lilycolo


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2015)

My point would be that even if I could get 13 in a night, which is quite a lot, I would have a lot more than 5 bucks at the end of 3 nights. 

You still haven't answered my questions: What is your nightly income? What do you think of Wargle saying he had to give donation money, but that was impossible according to DA (confirmed innocent's) statements? Do you charge for your "wire tappings", if they're real?

also: shit. I thought I had some super secret info that only I knew... :( At least Zex hasn't posted his income, so pls let him get in here. pls.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Bundling your resources together is just a cheap tactic to make weak players stronger.


hey :( You don't have to insult both me AND zm. not cool.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm one of the strongest players actually ᕦ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ᕤ


----------



## Herbe (Jul 22, 2015)

All I've got are noodle arms ( ；∼；)～⁰


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 23, 2015)

*0 trillion dollars on Wargle.*

I've got soft hands. A craftman's hands. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2015)

u wot m8


----------



## Zexion (Jul 23, 2015)

I keep losing my money, and I cry every time. I was locked in jail and had to pay the four dollars I had that night. Lost my money on N1 and last night (N4) to mysterious circumstances. N3 was the only night I had any money.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm the Apothecary. I charge someone money to give them a dose of medicine every night to protect them from what I assume to be poison. Last night I "cured" ILS in case that Butterfree wasn't the poisoner. Originally I thought I was the doctor but that doesn't fit the flavor of my role and the context of the deaths.

*$20 on Lilycolo* of course you'd just come in her at LYLO with "clears" that you claim are solid but don't make sense. You just picked two people and tried turning town on us.

I healed the poisoner night because I expected #OwnerHate but she might have been the one doing it :c


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2015)

Wargle said:


> I'm the Apothecary. I *charge someone money* to give them a dose of medicine every night to protect them from what I assume to be poison.


H-huh? What was that? In the first day you claimed (in post 17, to be exact)



			
				Wargle said:
			
		

> Hmm ok then. My action *only costs me money.* I didn't use it last night because it costs more than I get a night


Why was there any reason at all to lie about that first day? It's not like you actually provided any important info. Just fluff to seem active~



			
				Wargle said:
			
		

> *$20 on Lilycolo* of course you'd just come in her at LYLO with "clears" that you claim are solid but don't make sense.


Eh? Please tell me what doesn't make sense. Sometimes I word things a little weirdly, but I would be absoulutely _gleeful_ to explain! Also I meant to post this the last day phase but I was hiking in Mammoth Cave at that moment and you don't get very good internet in a cave.



			
				Zexion said:
			
		

> I keep losing my money, and I cry every time.* I was locked in jail and had to pay the four dollars I had that night.* Lost my money on N1 and last night (N4) to mysterious circumstances. N3 was the only night I had any money.


Now, I took a class in psychic school, and I know exactly what you're going to say, VM and Wargle, "That doesn't prove anything! Zexion is probably your partner!" and y'know what, that's a pretty good rebuttal. But let's go back to one of my first points - how would I, in one night, as mafia with no check, be able to scrounge up _*$30 dollars to put on Wargle?*_

Also ZM, or anyone with money, please come back me up here!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2015)

Hah, that doc claim.
*$11 on Wargle*

Conserving some ca$h so I'm not broke for tomorrow's lynch.

Also what the fuck is ILS doing


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2015)

I believe he's showing solidarity even though he's dirt poor / certainly not doing anything lennyface worthy with his "soft, craftman's hands." Certainly.

Also Jack, this vote mechanic, while _mildly_ frustrating, is brilliant! I would love to see a sequel once this game is over, and I'd definetely sign up. Maybe you could mix it up, like saying Capitalismville got invaded by [Anothereconomystyle]town? Or something else cool.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 23, 2015)

Communismville! :D

I'm trying to not get modkilled, thanks very much.

Wargle's doc claim smells like dog shit. An apothecary wouldn't give out health insurnace.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2015)

Enough of this foolishness, you filthy peasants. 

*$85 on Lilycolo*


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2015)

Da fuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2015)

Are you allowed to bluff? Like bid a lot but only give what you have? Then 200 freaking dollars on Wargle, idk. But hoooooolly shit. 

Oh hey while you're on do you mind answering my questions from before?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh and ILS if you dont have any monies you dont have to post from what I understood


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2015)

My answer to your questions is that I am Donald Trump, and I am PURE EVIL. 

*18.6 trillion dollars on Lilycolo*


----------



## Autumn (Jul 23, 2015)

What the fuck happened to this game

VM where did you get so much money and can I have some

(You're not obligated to answer since I'm dead, I'm just ignoring the rules like always)


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2015)

Simple, Alti - he just illegally pulled funds from his campaign to use for personal reasons on whistleblowers like me!


----------



## Autumn (Jul 24, 2015)

gdi VM I thought we were _buds_


----------



## Wargle (Jul 24, 2015)

I misunderstood my role, it said "for the price of $12", so I thought it meant from me



and it isn't insurance, it's a potion.



And uh... I'm confused now about ridiculous votes... At what point were we no longer voting with the money we had? (I mean it's obvious when VM started, but uh... I didn't know this was a thing? Did anyone else do it?)


----------



## Herbe (Jul 24, 2015)

Aside from my in-mild-frustration-and-awe vote on you for 200, unbolded, no, I don't think anyone else did it.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 24, 2015)

yeah so that was hilarious but for the sake of my sanity in counting the votes next time i'm gonna have to kindly ask you guys not to do that again. all votes pledging more than the voter has will only count for the total amount of money the voter has.

The town hall explodes with vocal activity, with accusations flying back and forth. _"I like people who_ didn't _get captured!"_ VM shouts loudly, knocking his hairpiece askew, and he proceeds to parade around the room making it rain with what turns out to be a ridiculous amount of Monopoly money.

In the end, the armed guards just barely manage to calm everyone down enough to get them into the voting booths. Capitalism doesn't stop for Trump, after all.

The numbers on the marquee fly wildly back and forth — at one point going too high to fit on the board — before finally settling at much more reasonable figures.

_LILYCOLO — $39
*WARGLE — $41*_

The townspeople are almost used to it this time when the shot rings out and Wargle's body crumples to the ground. When the authorities search her body, they find bags of every kind of illegal drug you could ask for, hanging from pins on the inside of her trenchcoat as if it was her equivalent of a shop window on a street corner. _That's what happens when you do drugs,_ a mother says, the War on Drugs justified in her mind for another fragile moment.

*Wargle, the Crime Ring Drug Distributor, is dead.
She was scum.*

Unfortunately for the citizens of Capitalismville, they just can't seem to get a day of success without it being bittersweet, tainted by the death of somebody who in turn was tainted by poison. When I liek Squirtles' body is examined, officials find that his body was filled with some of every single kind of drug that had been found in Wargle's stash.

*I liek Squirtles, the Venture Capitalist, is dead.
He was innocent.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 25, 2015)

Everybody's been online since the last post and all night actions have been sent in, so since this game is so close to the end, I'm gonna go ahead and end the night early.

It's a quiet night in the city of Capitalismville, but after yesterday's outburst, the citizens are sure that even though there were no deaths, tomorrow will be exciting.

*No one has died.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Herbe (Jul 25, 2015)

Got any last words, TRUMP?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 25, 2015)

You've activated my TRUMP card

*All of my money on Lilycolo*

*checks bank account*
"You have $0.00"
_SHIT_


----------



## Herbe (Jul 25, 2015)

Wahahahaha! Now its time for MY trump card....

*5 WHOPPERS ON VM.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2015)

dot dot dot

*$10 on VM*


----------



## Zexion (Jul 26, 2015)

almost positive at this point it is vm, but just in case, better not blow everything.

*$10 on VM*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 28, 2015)

After yesterday's outburst, Trump is number one in the polls. The citizens love him! He's in the lead out of the candidates for president! Wait, what? I'm being told the polls are not for president, but for execution. That makes more sense.

_*VM — $25*_

When VM is shot and his body falls to the ground, the FBI agents rummaging through his pockets find a business card reading _Definitely Legitimate Businessman_. VM's smartphone suddenly tweets a fanfare and a message pops up on screen: _*YOU FOUND ALL THE SCUM!*_

The citizens of Capitalismville rejoice. But who sent the message? That's a question for another mafia game. Or not.

*VM, the Crime Ring Kingpin, is dead.
He was scum.*

*Innocents win!*


---




Spoiler: Roles



DarkAura — Presidential Nominee
Flora — Yellow Journalist
Superbird — Hard-Boiled Detective
Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman
Dar — Coupon Clipper
VM — Crime Ring Kingpin (scum)
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur
Altissimo — Sports Announcer
Butterfree — Crime Ring Assassin (scum)
Lilycolo — Policeman
ILS — Venture Capitalist
Wargle — Crime Ring Drug Distributor (scum)





Spoiler: Role descriptions



[hide=Crime Ring Kingpin (VM)]*Crime Ring Kingpin*
You are scum!
You have a nightly income of 0 dollars.

Your fellow scum are Butterfree and Wargle. The scum faction’s Quicktopic is here.

The scum faction can use one killing action and one non-killing action per night.

Your action is a non-killing action. You may choose two targets. You steal the first target’s income for this night and, if that target has a night action, you redirect it onto your second target.





Spoiler: Crime Ring Assassin (Butterfree)



*Crime Ring Assassin*
You are scum!
You have a nightly income of 0 dollars.

Your fellow scum are VM and Wargle. The scum faction’s Quicktopic is here.

The scum faction can use one killing action and one non-killing action per night.

Your action is a killing action. You may target a player to kill them and steal all the remaining money they have (before this night’s income is dispensed).





Spoiler: Crime Ring Drug Distributor (Wargle)



*Crime Ring Drug Distributor*
You are scum!
You have a nightly income of 0 dollars.

Your fellow scum are VM and Butterfree. The scum faction’s Quicktopic is here.

The scum faction can use one killing action and one non-killing action per night.

Your action is a killing action. You may target a player to steal their income for this night and poison them. A poisoned player will die at the end of the following day phase.





Spoiler: Cookie Entrepreneur (Zexion)



*Cookie Entrepreneur*
You are innocent!
Your nightly income changes (see below).

You get increasingly better at baking cookies night after night. As a result, your income starts at 2 dollars on night zero and doubles every subsequent night.





Spoiler: Presidential Nominee (DarkAura)



*Presidential Nominee*
You are innocent!
Your nightly income changes (see below).

Each night, you may select a target to add onto your fundraising phone list.

Every night, as a passive action that happens automatically, you wheedle all of the people on your phone list and convince them to give you (1/X) of their nightly income, rounded up, where X is 1+the number of people on your phone list. You have no additional nightly income on top of this fundraising.





Spoiler: Coupon Clipper (Dar)



*Coupon Clipper*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 10 dollars.

You are fantastic at finding and taking advantage of deals. As such, any night actions that would reduce your income or charge you a fee are half as effective as they would be against anybody else, and any night actions that would increase your income are twice as effective.





Spoiler: Hard-Boiled Detective (Superbird)



*Hard-Boiled Detective*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 10 dollars.

You’re a private eye, so you’re pretty good at sniffing out those dirty deals that are going on under everybody’s noses. Each night, you may choose two targets. Your first target, who represents your client, will pay you 1/5 of their nightly income, rounded up, in exchange for an inspection result on your second target. (You don’t receive the inspection result.)





Spoiler: Health Insurance Salesman (Zero Moment)



*Health Insurance Salesman*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 5 dollars.

Each night, you may pick a target as the recipient of your Special One-Night-Only Health Insurance Policy. If they would die on this night, the policy gets them speedy medical attention, saving them from death, but you must pay 20 dollars for their medical care. If they don’t need to be saved, they pay you 5 dollars as a premium. On subsequent nights, previous targets are no longer covered by the One-Night-Only insurance (unless you are targeting them again).





Spoiler: Policeman (Lilycolo)



*Policeman*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 5 dollars.

Each night, you may pick a suspicious target and jailkeep them, preventing them from using their night action but also preventing any night actions from targeting them. You also charge one night’s worth of income from them as bail when they go free at the end of the night.





Spoiler: Yellow Journalist (Flora)



*Yellow Journalist*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 10 dollars.

You embellish your articles and make them mightily persuasive to your fellow townspeople. As a result, your vote during the day will count for twice as much money as you actually spend on it.





Spoiler: Sports Announcer (Altissimo)



*Sports Announcer*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 10 dollars.

You’re super enthused about sports — so much so, in fact, that you’ll force your fellow townspeople into a sport they’re amateurs about. At any point during any day, you may PM me, tell me you’d like to activate The Thing, and choose two targets. (You are allowed to choose yourself as one of these targets, if you desire.)

When The Thing is activated, for the rest of the day phase, your two targets cannot vote (they are not penalized for not voting, as they would normally). Everybody else cannot say anything except who they’re voting for and how much money.

You cannot activate The Thing if there are four or fewer players left, including yourself.





Spoiler: Venture Capitalist (I liek Squirtles)



*Venture Capitalist*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 15 dollars.

You’re a very busy person who shuffles money around between projects to try to find the next Big Invention — in fact, you’re so busy that you don’t really pay much attention to what the projects you sponsor are actually supposed to do. Each night, you may pick one of the projects you’re sponsoring and pay to fast-track it to the human testing phase, giving it to one of your fellow townsfolk for testing. You can’t fast-track the same project multiple times.

Your projects are:

that thing with the pokey bit — 14 dollars
those spinning glasses — 12 dollars
the loud rubber whats-it-called — 10 dollars
some electrical gizmo — 8 dollars
the jar with the goop — 6 dollars



Spoiler: Inventions' effects



Thing with the pokey bit — Needle with emergency medicine (target can hold onto this invention to heal themself once)
Spinning glasses — X-ray specs (target can scan for scum, but just once)
Loud rubber whats-it-called — Whoopee cushion (target can prank another target with it, roleblocking them, but just once)
Electrical gizmo — Hand buzzer (target can kill another target, but just once)
Jar with the goop — Glue (target’s money can’t be stolen)





[/hide]



Spoiler: Game action log



Please forgive my probably atrocious money notation system.



Spoiler: Night 0



VM steals from Zexion, redirects him onto Altissimo
Wargle poisons Altissimo
(Butterfree attempts to kill Flora)

DarkAura adds Butterfree to phone list
Superbird inspects Lilycolo, tells Altissimo
Zero Moment declines to use xir night action
Lilycolo jailkeeps Superbird
ILS declines to use his night action

results:
Altissimo is poisoned
Butterfree is added to DarkAura’s phone list
Superbird is jailkept and unable to inspect


Money:

VM — Crime Ring Kingpin $0 (+$0)
Butterfree — Crime Ring Assassin $0 (+$0)
Wargle — Crime Ring Drug Distributor $0 (+$0)
(Scum faction steals $12 to share amongst themselves; they decide to split it evenly)

DarkAura — Presidential Nominee $0 (phone list total income: $0/1+1 person)
Flora — Yellow Journalist $10 (+$10)
Superbird — Hard-Boiled Detective $0 (+$10 charged)
Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman $5 (+$5)
Dar — Coupon Clipper $10 (+$10)
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $0 (+$2 stolen)
Altissimo — Sports Announcer $0 (+$10 stolen)
Lilycolo — Policeman $15 (+$5 +$10 charged)
ILS — Venture Capitalist $15 (+$15)





Spoiler: Day 1



Vote totals:

Abstain: $5

Self-votes as the default for people with money who didn’t vote:
Flora — Yellow Journalist $10
Dar — Coupon Clipper $10

Due to the passive effects of the Yellow Journalist role, Flora’s vote counts for double ($20), and thus, she dies.


Money after votes:

VM — Crime Ring Kingpin $3
Butterfree — Crime Ring Assassin $4
Wargle — Crime Ring Drug Distributor $3

DarkAura — Presidential Nominee $0
Flora — Yellow Journalist $0
Superbird — Hard-Boiled Detective $0
Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman $4
Dar — Coupon Clipper $0
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $0
Altissimo — Sports Announcer $0
Lilycolo — Policeman $14
ILS — Venture Capitalist $14





Spoiler: Night 1



VM steals/redirects X
Butterfree assassinates Superbird
(Wargle poisons X)

DarkAura adds Lilycolo to phone list
Superbird inspects Zero Moment, tells ILS
Zero Moment sells insurance to X
Lilycolo jailkeeps Zexion
ILS pays to give the jar with the goop to DarkAura

results:
VM and Zero Moment get inactivity warnings
Superbird is killed
DarkAura adds Lilycolo to phone list; DarkAura receives jar with the goop
ILS gets Zero Moment’s inspection result (innocent)
Zexion is jailkept


Money:

VM — Crime Ring Kingpin $3 (+0)
Butterfree — Crime Ring Assassin $4 (+0)
Wargle — Crime Ring Drug Distributor $3 (+0)
(Scum faction steals $0 to share amongst themselves)

DarkAura — Presidential Nominee $2
	(calculation: 2 people on list, their total income $5/3 rounded up = $2)
Superbird — Hard-Boiled Detective $13 (+10 +3)
Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman $9 (+5)
Dar — Coupon Clipper $10 (+10)
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $0 (+4 taken as bail)
Lilycolo — Policeman $23 (+5 +4 -2)
ILS — Venture Capitalist $20 (+15 -6 -3)





Spoiler: Day 2



Vote totals:

Abstain $12

Self-votes as the default for people with money who didn’t vote:
Dar — Coupon Clipper $10 × 2 days of inactivity in a row = $20


Money after votes:

VM — Crime Ring Kingpin $2
Butterfree — Crime Ring Assassin $3
Wargle — Crime Ring Drug Distributor $2

DarkAura — Presidential Nominee $1
Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman $8
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $0
Lilycolo — Policeman $22
ILS — Venture Capitalist $14





Spoiler: Night 2



VM steals from ILS and redirects him onto Zexion
Wargle poisons DarkAura
(Butterfree assassinates X)

DarkAura adds ILS to phone list
Zero Moment refrains from using his action
Lilycolo jailkeeps Zero Moment
ILS refrains from using his action


results:
DarkAura poisoned (but not stolen from, as she has the jar with the goop)
ILS added to phone list
Zero Moment jailkept


Money:

VM — Crime Ring Kingpin $7
Butterfree — Crime Ring Assassin $8
Wargle — Crime Ring Drug Distributor $7
(Scum faction steals $15 to share amongst themselves; they don’t decide, so by default I’m divvying it up evenly, $5 a person)

DarkAura — Presidential Nominee $7
	(calculation: 3 people on list, Lilycolo $5/4 rounded up = $2; ILS $15/4 rounded up = $4)
Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman $8 (+5 taken as bail)
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $8 (+8)
Lilycolo — Policeman $30 (+5 +5 -2)
ILS — Venture Capitalist $10 (+15 stolen -4)





Spoiler: Day 3



Vote totals:

Abstain $1
Butterfree $11

Self-votes as the default for people with money who didn’t vote:
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $8
Lilycolo — Policeman $5


Money after votes:

VM — Crime Ring Kingpin $7
Wargle — Crime Ring Drug Distributor $6

Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman $7
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $0
Lilycolo — Policeman $25
ILS — Venture Capitalist $0





Spoiler: Night 3



VM steals from Zexion and redirects him onto Zero Moment
Wargle poisons ILS

Zero Moment insures ILS
Lilycolo jailkeeps X
ILS refrains from using his action


results:
Lilycolo gets an inactivity warning
ILS is poisoned
ILS is insured (since he doesn’t die during the night, he is not saved and ZM doesn’t have to pay)


Money:

VM — Crime Ring Kingpin $7
Wargle — Crime Ring Drug Distributor $6
(Scum faction steals $26 to share amongst themselves)

Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman $17 (+5 +5)
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $0 (+16 stolen)
Lilycolo — Policeman $30 (+5)
ILS — Venture Capitalist $0 (+15 -5 -10)





Spoiler: Day 4



Vote totals:
Lilycolo $39
Wargle $41

Self-votes as the default for people with money who didn’t vote:
none! hooray!


Money after votes:

VM — Crime Ring Kingpin $0

Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman $6
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $0
Lilycolo — Policeman $0





Spoiler: Night 4



VM steals from Lilycolo and redirects him onto Zexion

Zero Moment insures VM
Lilycolo jailkeeps VM


results:
VM is jailed — can’t steal, can’t be insured


Money:

VM — Crime Ring Kingpin $0

Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman $11 (+5)
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $32 (+32)
Lilycolo — Policeman $5 (+5)





Spoiler: Day 5



Vote totals:

VM $25

Money after votes:

Zero Moment — Health Insurance Salesman $1
Zexion — Cookie Entrepreneur $22
Lilycolo — Policeman $0







---


Bonus: The roles I originally intended to use but cut because we didn't have enough players!



Spoiler: Cut roles



[hide=Crime Ring Thief (scum)]*Crime Ring Thief*
You are scum!
You have a nightly income of 0 dollars.

Your fellow scum are X, Y, and Z. The scum faction’s Quicktopic is here.

The scum faction can use one killing action and one non-killing action per night.

Your action is a non-killing action. You may target a player to steal all the remaining money they have (before this night’s income is dispensed), and if they have a night action, you roleblock them.





Spoiler: Corrupt Congressman



*Corrupt Congressman*
You are innocent!
Your nightly income changes (see below).

Everybody knows democracy is just a way for politicians to get a little kickback from lobbyists and PACs, don’t they? Because of these kickbacks, your nightly income is equal to one-half, rounded up, of the amount of money that is spent on voting the previous day. (You start with 2 dollars on night zero.)





Spoiler: College Professor



*College Professor*
You are innocent!
You have a nightly income of 5 dollars.

Each night, you hold a seminar and may invite one target to attend it. The lessons you teach give your target the means to better themself, improving their nightly income by 5 dollars. You may not invite yourself to your seminar, unfortunately.[/hide]


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 28, 2015)

This was fun. You should host some more games like this.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 28, 2015)

Corrupt Congressman sounded like a really fun role!

Such a pain that I didn't use the thing with the pokey bit. Such an intriguing object. :(

But we won! Good game, everybody! :D


----------



## Superbird (Jul 28, 2015)

oh god this was so amazing to spectate after i died

also apparently I had, like, the second-highest income of everybody. ok then.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm still pissed I died early


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd like to go on record by saying that I, as a fellow presidential candidate, in no way agree with Mr. Trump's questionable tactics in any shape or form.

Yeah, this was a lot of fun! I'm glad I didn't die too early, but I'm still kinda miffed I didn't get to live to the end game where the fun really picked up. I'd definitely be up for another game with the same mechanic!


----------



## Herbe (Jul 29, 2015)

Holy _crap_ this was fun! Especially endgame, that was a rollercoaster. I would LOVE to have another game with the same mechanic.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2015)

VERY GOOD


----------

